

Bethesda claims to be anti-DRM - shmerl
http://www.bethblog.com/2015/04/27/why-were-trying-paid-skyrim-mods-on-steam

======
shmerl
Such claims are very questionable however, since they didn't release any of
their games on GOG so far.

